# how are you Feeling today



## charry (Mar 31, 2020)

How are you feeling today in one Word.....

A


Annoyed



B


----------



## Wren (Mar 31, 2020)

Blessed

C


----------



## charry (Mar 31, 2020)

calm 



D


----------



## chic (Apr 1, 2020)

determined

E


----------



## Wren (Apr 1, 2020)

Eccentirc

F


----------



## chic (Apr 2, 2020)

fine

G


----------



## charry (Apr 3, 2020)

goaded


H


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 3, 2020)

Health-conscious

I


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 3, 2020)

Ignored 

J


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 5, 2020)

Justifiably tired I did not sleep much

K


----------



## Lashann (Jun 17, 2020)

Keen

L


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 17, 2020)

Lucky

M


----------



## Lashann (Jun 17, 2020)

*Mindful

N*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 18, 2020)

Nerviness

O


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 26, 2020)

Old

P


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 26, 2020)

Poor

Q


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 26, 2020)

Quirky

R


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 28, 2020)

Ravenous

S


----------



## Lashann (Jul 6, 2020)

*Sleepy*

T


----------



## chic (Jul 7, 2020)

tried, yes tried, not tired

U


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 16, 2020)

under the weather

V


----------



## Lashann (Jul 17, 2020)

*Very relieved

W*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 17, 2020)

Wobbly

X/Y/Z


----------



## chic (Jul 18, 2020)

zonked

A


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 18, 2020)

Alarmed

B


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 18, 2020)

Better 

C


----------



## chic (Jul 19, 2020)

cynical

D


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 23, 2020)

Dubious

E


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 23, 2020)

Elastic

F


----------



## tinytn (Jul 23, 2020)

*Fair to midland

G*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 24, 2020)

Great

H


----------



## Treacle (Jul 24, 2020)

Happy

I


----------



## Sunny (Jul 24, 2020)

Irate

J


----------



## tinytn (Jul 24, 2020)

*Jovial 

K*


----------



## chic (Jul 25, 2020)

knotted

L


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 25, 2020)

Lovable

M


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 21, 2020)

marvellous

n


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 22, 2020)

nutty

o


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 23, 2020)

Optimistic

P


----------



## chic (Aug 23, 2020)

eh.


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 24, 2020)

Quiet

R


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 25, 2020)

Rosey

S


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 25, 2020)

Sassy

T


----------



## Lashann (Aug 25, 2020)

*Tolerant

U*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 30, 2020)

Underwhelmed

V


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 30, 2020)

Violent

W


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 18, 2020)

Wishy-Washy

X/Y


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Oct 1, 2021)

X-cellent!

Y


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 1, 2021)

Young   (hah)
Z


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 1, 2021)

Zany

A


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 2, 2021)

Abnormal

B


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 3, 2021)

badcly

c


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 3, 2022)

Curious

D


----------

